# Lisa Lampanelli engaged to BHM



## Buffetbelly (Apr 16, 2010)

Shy delicate flower Lisa Lampanelli has announced her engagement to a fairly large BHM (by Hollywood standards for sure!). Here is an interview with the happy couple backstage at the Jay Leno show:

http://www.nbc.com/the-tonight-show/backstage-with-bryan/lisa-lampanelli-and-her-fiance---backstage/

There are more pics here, from which we learn her fiance's unusual nickname:

http://www.gregfitzsimmons.com/2009/09/22/greg-queen-of-mean-lisa-lampanelli-and-jimmy-big-balls/


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 16, 2010)

he seems pretty quick witted..lol However I'm surprised he isn't black..lol.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 16, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> he seems pretty quick witted..lol However I'm surprised he isn't black..lol.



She's kind of a regular on the Howard Stern show, and he gave her a lot of flack for him not being black as well a few months back. She sounded really happy with him though. She of course, made jokes about him not being black as well.


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 16, 2010)

I seriously do not find that lady funny! Why is she popular? Maybe I just have no sense of humor.


----------



## FemFAtail (Apr 18, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> Shy delicate flower Lisa Lampanelli has announced her engagement to a fairly large BHM (by Hollywood standards for sure!). Here is an interview with the happy couple backstage at the Jay Leno show:
> 
> http://www.nbc.com/the-tonight-show/backstage-with-bryan/lisa-lampanelli-and-her-fiance---backstage/
> 
> ...



I know an even happier couple! :smitten: And about that nickname....:bow:


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 21, 2010)

FemFAtail said:


> And about that nickname....:bow:


 
Oh no! Now his nickname is my nickname too! :blush:


----------



## FemFAtail (Apr 22, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> Oh no! Now his nickname is my nickname too! :blush:



My dear, I haven't found one inch of you that isn't bigger than life! Your beautiful belly may be the most obvious but I have traversed all your vast real estate amd it is quite a journey!


----------

